# 90's PS1 Users: What Game Is This?



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I had a game in the 90's that I got really engrossed in on the PS1 (I think), circa 1995.

It was a point 'n click style, solve the problem sort of game, where you move the guy through scenes and problems, etc.

If I remember correctly, it begins in France and spends most of the time in Europe. The main character you're controlling is a casually dressed American with blonde hair.

Near the beginning, there's a bit where you had to drug this guy standing holding a glass of wine, in order to get to the back of his gallery and see where boxes of stuff were going to.

Can anyone help? I know it's vague, but it's doing my nut in! :wall:


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Broken Sword?


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Freakin' genius!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

yep deffo broken sword. brilliant game imo.

edit: from what youv'e said i think it might be broken sword 2.


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Daniel C - that's some impressive 90's computer game knowledge.....

Geeeeeeeeek


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome game.

You know a good game when you're sad that you've completed it. This game kept me up, and made me pull my hair out at times (before the days of googling cheats, for me anyway), but I loved it.

It was definitely Shadow of the Templars. I remember the guy farting at the docks, etc.

It seems to have had a bit of a revival from the Wiki entry, with versions coming out on the DS, iPhone, iPad, and more.


----------

